# Please assist. . . Sick Nubian



## austintgraf (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok, so usually I don't ask for advice, I go straight to a vet. Well this sickness...whatever it is she has was just  so sudden! The vets aren't able to see her today, and frankly im worried. The closest vet is over an hour away and we might meet half way the lady said but she just is not sure she can fit her in. So heres the deal. My purebred registered goat(she is very expensive and I can NOT lose her) was perfectly fine yesterday. Last night I heard one of my goats make an aweful bleat. I can see into the barn through my window and Everyone was there laying like normal... so I went to bed and thought nothing of it. This morning I heard it again. This time I could see the girls cause they had went into the actual barn instead of sleeping under the overhang. So I went out to see my goat and there she was laying on her side with her head looking up at the ceiling. I tried to stand her up but wasn't happening. So I sat her up and started rubbing her, hopefull to increase blood flow. She isn't able to stand on her front legs yet. Her legs are fine. She is just that weak! Her poo is pellets, her eyes are pink there is nothing wrong with her that you could tell at just a glance. She is burping like crazy, so I thought bloat, but she doesn't look bloated and her diet has staied the same. I don't understand she was so fine yesterday. I usually don't have problems like this. I always have signs to tell me when somethings up. Its not the cold, not worms(they are under a strict worming schedule), it is not toxeimia. I treat the water with corrid as a preventive measure. I just don't know what to do to keep her alright till I can get a vet. I don't want to give her anything unless I know what is going on. Water? that wouldn't hurt would it?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

Baking soda helps with bloat ... you might want to give her that but, this seems quite weird .... Wait till another more experienced BYHer comes 
along ...  hope all goes well .


----------



## austintgraf (Dec 29, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Baking soda helps with bloat ... you might want to give her that but, this seems quite weird .... Wait till another more experienced BYHer comes
> along ...  hope all goes well .


See I thought the same thing but the vet said over the phone that though it could be bloat there are a lot of other things it could be that are more likely  ugh. I hate this helpess feeling, thanks by the way.


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 29, 2011)

I know I am not very experienced either, but could she be suffering from ketosis ?


----------



## elevan (Dec 29, 2011)

Age:

Temperature:

Pregnant?:

Recently kidded?:

What type of feed?:

Have you checked her feet?:


----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)

Could she have taken a blow to the head from another goat???


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 29, 2011)

drench her with mineral oil, as much as you can get in her?  wont hurt her, could help with  bloat. I guess, unless she is so stressed out she can't handle the drenching. 

I wouldn't give her water on a bloated stomach, 

give her a couple teaspoons of baking soda in corn syrup and water to thin it. 

you said you put corid in the water as a preventive, are you doing this all the time or every know and then, Have you done it recently? 

could be enjury, 

could be over eating disease, in that case she needs to be treated with C&D antitoxin and I beleive antibiotics. Then revaccinated. 

could be goat polio or listerioses both treated with high doeses of vitamin B injectable every 6 to 8 hours.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 29, 2011)

I would start giving her injections of B vitamins. High doses. Corid takes away thiamine and that may be her problem. The B complex shots certainly won't harm anything if she has something else. If it is polio, caused from the Corid, then getting B complex in her ASAP is critical.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 29, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I would start giving her injections of B vitamins. High doses. Corid takes away thiamine and that may be her problem. The B complex shots certainly won't harm anything if she has something else. If it is polio, caused from the Corid, then getting B complex in her ASAP is critical.


x2


----------



## austintgraf (Dec 29, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Age: about 2 and a half
> 
> Temperature: perfectly fine
> 
> ...


yes they are fine and recently trimmed


----------



## austintgraf (Dec 29, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Could she have taken a blow to the head from another goat???


no definently not. All my goats are very calm and have their ocial order figured out and all buds


----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)

Is she doing any better??


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 29, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup, that was the direction I was also thinking.  Although we use Corid, it can cause polio. We only use it for  5 or 6 days at the most, and not more than once a month during kidding season. So 3 times in 3 or 4 months. Otherwise we use sulfa-dimethoxine to prevent or treat coccidiosis, and we also use medicated feed during the summer with rumensin to slow it down. Coccidiosis is terrible in our area. 

I hope she is doing better for you today. Or the vet had some ideas for you.


----------



## austintgraf (Jan 1, 2012)

*update* so she is up and fine. with the exception of her looking thin you would never know a thing. Vet diagnosis: she thinks that my goat has ulccers! She said that the ulccers might be contributing to her not being able to gain weight, which naturally lowers her immune system. Which makes her an easy target for worms. She said she had a couple worms, and between those, and the ulccers she think she has were causing her a bout of difficulty that particular day. She said she would have to confirm that she had ulccers but gave some meds and she is doing better than ever... she thinks its that or some kinda of cancer  neither of which is something I'm the slightest bit confident I can tend to. :/


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Jan 1, 2012)

This might sound crazy, but this is exactly what happened to my little Bella. She was a goat mutt, lanky and tiny as can be, only 15 pounds. Well about 2 months into owning her, I went out side and saw that she was very weak. Laylie barley touched her and she went tumbling. She was weak so I rushed in to their pen and picked her up then I ran to the back porch with her in my arms. My mom thought I was over exaggerating so I sat her down, and stroked her. Again she tumbled down from me STROKING her! My parents felt very bad, but said there was nothing we could do. It was Sunday and we were going to take her to the vet the next day. I laid in their shelter with Bella and sat there for at least 3 hours, just comforting and stroking her. I even went to our farm supply store and bought a bottle. I bottle fed her warm whole milk. It got dark and cold, so I went to bed praying that she would make it through the night. I woke up the next morning, got ready for school. At about 7:40 a.m. my mom said she was going to check on them. I hear the door close, then open about 2 min. later. It shut quietly, and I heard my mom talking to my dad. I immediately knew something was wrong. My mom called up to me and said, "Bella died through the night honey." Saddest words I have ever heard. I burst into tears and started yelling "Bella wake up, Bella don't leave me!" I was going absolutely crazy. My mom turned on the light in the shower and put a heating pad down then a towel over the heating pad, and she laid innocent little Bella on it. I knew she was already gone, but I still hoped that she would wake up. She never did. 

Bella was wormed, vaccinated, and fed the best quality hay and grain out there. She died on November 11, 2011. My dad took her away that day, he didn't even save her collar. We never found out what was wrong, I think about her every day. Yesterday I thought I heard her crying, and I looked around but she wasn't there.

I hope this isn't the case for you, I don't want you to have the heartache I did. Please take her to any vet you can! I have no medical advice for you because we did everything for Bella, but she just failed to thrive. I wish you the best of luck, and I will pray for you. Please let us know the outcome  

*Oh whoops, I didn't see the update.*


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 2, 2012)

What med did the vet put her on for ulcers?

In alpacas we use sulcrafate.


----------



## austintgraf (Jan 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, despite my constant battle to try and keep her alive. She past


----------



## elevan (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sorry


----------



## goatgirl (Jan 10, 2012)

SO sorry about loosing your Doe...


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry for you loss,
If I could ask, did she have any loss of hair anywhere, legs, back, on her side also was her hair coarse in texture?


Chris


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## austintgraf (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It means alot, being a small holder it is alot harder to lose an animal than if I was a commercial produce, financially and emotionally. And the only place she didn't have hair was on the back of her neck where she rubs it eating out of the hay feeder. And yes her hair was corse but its been like that since I purchased her over a year ago... Only reason I got her was for the blood lines honestly. Lots of dollars and alls I made from her was one buckling nobody wants because he has a low immune system <--- or so the vet say


----------

